# Any Expat families living in the Azores?



## LeBoeuf Family (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife and I moved our family to Terceira roughly 6 months ago. My Moms family is from Terceira originally and we still have quite a few family members here on the Island. Our little family consists of Myself age 38, my Wife 36, and two boys 13, 8. We love it here but are missing somethings!

We were hoping to find a family like ours who would like to meet and hopefully spend some time with. It doesnt have to be Terceira as we are free to move or visit any Island. My boys are having a difficult time adjusting/fitting in and long for kids around their age who they share interests with. 

If anyone is in the same boat as we are please drop me a line and we can arrange something. Also, if anyone is interested or needs information on moving here and related expenses I'll do my best to answer! 

This being my first post, its also sort of an introduction. Nice to meet you...loleace:


----------



## dragonflylady (Jul 30, 2017)

Did you find any expat friends? Hope so, it seems the replies for the Azores are sometimes sparse.


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Well hello LeBoef Family, 

I don't live on Terceira any longer - but , I have friends that do - and I know some people . I don't know your religion , but that perhaps, does not matter . There is a Youth Camp in the center of the island, run by Pastor Art Nilsen - which caters to children , I am not sure of their activities - but I believe there are many . Art is a Baptist and a really nice guy . Please read the link - it will give you an overview . https://jonathansherwin.com/2016/setting-camp-azores/

It would be a chance for your children to mix with others of similar ages . It's how friendships start .


----------

